# Can someone make a nice Christmas avatar?



## War (Dec 1, 2007)

: D I see everyone going around with Christmas hats, so I was wondering if someone can do that to my pic too? :3 Please, if you do it, use my current avatar. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 1, 2007)

ok give me a minute


----------



## Urza (Dec 1, 2007)

Why not just take a picture of yourself wearing such a hat?


----------



## Shinji (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Why not just take a picture of yourself wearing such a hat?








Brilliant!

I would have taken a picture of frank in his santa hat, but do you know how HARD it is to keep that sucker on a crazy beast like him?!  Ask yer mthr, he could tell you.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 1, 2007)

85 x 135 

save your old avatar for when x mas is over


----------



## Foie (Dec 1, 2007)

Why hello there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, we're gonna need a few more pics so that we can get the best placement and angle for the hat


----------



## Rayder (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> 85 x 135
> 
> save your old avatar for when x mas is over




BoneMonkey hooked you up.  Go with that.

...just my opinion....

Personally, I ain't changing jackshit with mine.....

Mine has been what it is for YEARS.  It's how I find MY posts in a thread, nothing more, nothing less. So I leave it as is.


----------



## nileyg (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Why not just take a picture of yourself wearing such a hat?


That's what I planned on doing, but I can't seem to find one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh well, anyone wanna do it for me too? 
Please!


----------



## War (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help, BoneMonkey!


----------



## Shinji (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Thanks for the help, BoneMonkey!


----------



## Nero (Dec 1, 2007)

Warcueid's Avatar looks badly pixelated. Anyone else see it?

~Nero


----------



## War (Dec 1, 2007)

Does it look a little better now?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Does it look a little better now?



Yep. And nice work on the hat BoneMonkey.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Thanks for the help, BoneMonkey!


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 1, 2007)

How about this?


----------



## War (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry Bone, but I'm gonna go with Scarlems since it's a little bigger. Unless you an make yours the same size. Doesn't really matter though :3

Thanks for the work, guys!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 2, 2007)

np :-)


----------

